# Kayaking Rafting Company for sale



## liquidchaos

IS this just the kayaking part or are you talking about BWR as well?


----------



## liquidchaos

IS this just the kayaking part or are you talking about BWR as well?


----------



## yourrealdad

Glenn,

Hey Paul Ronto here, used to guide with you guys a few years back, fill me in on what the story is? Selling pieces of kayak gear or only the whole package. The rafts and permits? Whats the story, very interested here and would love to see what we can make happen. Email me.

P[email protected]


----------



## liquidchaos

Sooo, I heard you sold to AVA :evil: if that is true, let the Vail resorts of rafting rein its empire. if not, I hope it sold to a good owner who will let competition have its way in the industry. good luck to whomever dives into this adventure!


----------



## gamskijh

*Rafting Co*



liquidchaos said:


> IS this just the kayaking part or are you talking about BWR as well?


These are BWR's old permits. Glenn


----------



## gamskijh

liquidchaos said:


> Sooo, I heard you sold to AVA :evil: if that is true, let the Vail resorts of rafting rein its empire. if not, I hope it sold to a good owner who will let competition have its way in the industry. good luck to whomever dives into this adventure!


Only the Ark permit Glenn


----------



## gamskijh

*Bwr*

Still have 3 permits for sale just only sold Ark


----------



## rockinRio

which rivers?


----------



## WhiteLightning

Anyone heard back on this?


----------

